# ensure that (grammar question)



## Marnelly

A empresa *assegura* que o pessoal *receba* um treinamento...

ou...

A empresa *assegura* que o pessoal *recebe* um treinamento...


----------



## uchi.m

qual é a frase original, no inglês?


----------



## Marnelly

The company ensures that personnel receive the appropriate training in utilising these state of the art planning and design tools.


----------



## uchi.m

Marnelly said:


> A empresa *assegura* que o pessoal *recebe* um treinamento...


----------



## anaczz

Não me soa muito bem isso, uchi...
Eu prefiro;

A empresa assegura que o pessoal receba um treinamento...


----------



## uchi.m

anaczz said:


> A empresa assegura que o pessoal receba um treinamento...


Você recebe o pai de um aluno, na escola. O pai diz que o moleque tá escrevendo com a mão esquerda. Vocẽ diz:Eu assino embaixo que o Uchi.m *escreve* com a mão direita.​ouEu assino embaixo que o Uchi.m *escreva* com a mão direita.​


----------



## fabioroal

uchi.m said:


> Você recebe o pai de um aluno, na escola. O pai diz que o moleque tá escrevendo com a mão esquerda. Vocẽ diz:
> Eu assino embaixo que o Uchi.m *escreve* com a mão direita.​ou
> Eu assino embaixo que o Uchi.m *escreva* com a mão direita.​


 

Uchi embora seu exemplo seja coerente, eu tenho a imrpessão que "receba" cabe melhor neste caso.


----------



## J. Bailica

Prefiro 'recebe'.
Se em vez de 'assegurar' fosse 'prever', 'planear', era outra história.


----------



## uchi.m

fabioroal said:


> Uchi embora seu exemplo seja coerente, eu tenho a imrpessão que "receba" cabe melhor neste caso.


E o porquê dessa impressão seria?


----------



## Carfer

Acho que as duas são válidas, dependendo do sentido. Pode ser '_recebe_' se o treino for actual, se já for uma realidade. Ainda que seja futuro, também se pode dizer '_recebe_', porque não é invulgar, julgo eu, usar o presente com sentido de futuro. '_Receba_' também tem razão de ser neste último caso. O treino ainda não está concretizado, pode acontecer ou não, é uma eventualidade que pode justificar o uso do conjuntivo. É o tipo de ambiguidade semântica com que nos defrontamos frequentemente quando redigimos textos legais. Se se tratasse de um contrato, por exemplo, para a evitar, usaria o futuro ou o conjuntivo (presumindo, evidentemente e como é normal, que o contrato estabelece obrigações futuras e antecede o seu cumprimento), ou então alteraria a redacção para _'a empresa assegura o recebimento pelo pessoal de um treinamento' _ou _'a empresa assume a obrigação de assegurar o recebimento pelo pessoal de um treinamento'. _


----------



## uchi.m

Carfer said:


> Acho que as duas são válidas, dependendo do sentido. Pode ser '_recebe_' se o treino for actual, se já for uma realidade. Ainda que seja futuro, também se pode dizer '_recebe_', porque não é invulgar, julgo eu, usar o presente com sentido de futuro. '_Receba_' também tem razão de ser neste último caso. O treino ainda não está concretizado, pode acontecer ou não, é uma eventualidade que pode justificar o uso do conjuntivo. É o tipo de ambiguidade semântica com que nos defrontamos frequentemente quando redigimos textos legais. Se se tratasse de um contrato, por exemplo, para a evitar, usaria o futuro ou o conjuntivo (presumindo, evidentemente e como é normal, que o contrato estabelece obrigações futuras e antecede o seu cumprimento), ou então alteraria a redacção para _'a empresa assegura o recebimento pelo pessoal de um treinamento' _ou _'a empresa assume a obrigação de assegurar o recebimento pelo pessoal de um treinamento'. _


Mas Carfer, a empresa só pode assegurar, ou seja, estar segura do que é _fato_ e não do que está por vir, ou do objeto de desejo dela.


----------



## fabioroal

uchi.m said:


> E o porquê dessa impressão seria?


 
Apenas de dizer, nenhum embasamento teórico por trás, sinto muito.


----------



## Carfer

uchi.m said:


> Mas Carfer, a empresa só pode assegurar, ou seja, estar segura do que é _fato_ e não do que está por vir, ou do objeto de desejo dela.


 
Estamos a lidar com sentidos diferentes de '_assegurar_', parece-me. Pelo que deduzo, você está a entender '_assegurar_' no sentido de estar seguro. Ou será no sentido de '_asseverar_', isto é, a empresa sabe que um determinado facto é real, está segura da sua existência, logo certifica-o, _'assegura-o'_, garante a outrem a sua veracidade. É isso?
É que aqui, pelo que me parece, o sentido é outro, o de _'garantir', 'providenciar', 'possibilitar', 'proporcionar'_. É uma acepção comum em Portugal, talvez não seja no Brasil e daí a razão da nossa discrepância, não sei. A origem do texto de Marnelly não parece ser brasileira, é uma dedução que faço de outras questões que pôs sobre ele. Num texto português, sobretudo jurídico, este sentido de '_assegura_' como '_providencia'_ é normalíssimo.  Nesse sentido, o evento será futuro e poderá justificar o uso do conjuntivo.Note que a situação não é bem a mesma do exemplo que deu, porque o facto de o moleque escrever com a mão esquerda é um facto actual e, aí, você tem inteira razão, o tempo terá de ser o presente.


----------



## uchi.m

Carfer said:


> Estamos a lidar com sentidos diferentes de '_assegurar_', parece-me. Pelo que deduzo, você está a entender '_assegurar_' no sentido de estar seguro. Ou será no sentido de '_asseverar_', isto é, a empresa sabe que um determinado facto é real, está segura da sua existência, logo certifica-o, _'assegura-o'_, garante a outrem a sua veracidade. É isso?
> É que aqui, pelo que me parece, o sentido é outro, o de _'garantir', 'providenciar', 'possibilitar', 'proporcionar'_. É uma acepção comum em Portugal, talvez não seja no Brasil e daí a razão da nossa discrepância, não sei. A origem do texto de Marnelly não parece ser brasileira, é uma dedução que faço de outras questões que pôs sobre ele. Num texto português, sobretudo jurídico, este sentido de '_assegura_' como '_providencia'_ é normalíssimo.  Nesse sentido, o evento será futuro e poderá justificar o uso do conjuntivo.Note que a situação não é bem a mesma do exemplo que deu, porque o facto de o moleque escrever com a mão esquerda é um facto actual e, aí, você tem inteira razão, o tempo terá de ser o presente.


No caso de _providenciar_, eu acredito que o verbo teria que ser pronominal. Não sei a teoria, mas na prática, pense no sinônimo _certificar_, para anuviar o ofuscamento dado pelo verbo _assegurar_:A empresa *certifica* que os colaboradores _recebem_ treinamento apropriado.

A empresa *certifica-se* que os colaboradores _recebam_ treinamento apropriado.​Na frase de cima, o verbo certificar quer dizer _mostrar que é fato_. Na frase de baixo, quer dizer _providenciar_. De forma análoga, agora:A empresa assegura que os colaboradores recebem treinamento apropriado.

A empresa assegura-se que os colaboradores recebam treinamento apropriado.​


----------



## Carfer

uchi.m said:


> No caso de _providenciar_, eu acredito que o verbo teria que ser reflexivo. Não sei a teoria, mas na prática, pense no sinônimo _certificar_, para anuviar o ofuscamento dado pelo verbo _assegurar_:
> A empresa *certifica* que os colaboradores _recebem_ treinamento apropriado.
> 
> A empresa *certifica-se* que os colaboradores _recebam_ treinamento apropriado.​Na frase de cima, o verbo certificar quer dizer _mostrar que é fato_. Na frase de baixo, quer dizer _providenciar_.


 
Curioso, porque eu diria que, na frase de baixo, _'certifica-se'_ significa que a empresa verifica a realidade do facto, ou seja, comprova-o, não a outrem, mas a si própria. No português de aqui eu diria '_assegura_', '_garante'_, _'assume o encargo' _(cabe-lhe a ela, é da sua conta), já que '_providenciar'_ não é de uso muito corrente por cá, pelo menos, não nas acepções em que eu julgo que os brasileiros o usam


----------



## uchi.m

Carfer said:


> Curioso, porque eu diria que, na frase de baixo, _'certifica-se'_ significa que a empresa verifica a realidade do facto, ou seja, comprova-o, não a outrem, mas a si própria. No português de aqui eu diria '_assegura_', '_garante'_, _'assume o encargo' _(cabe-lhe a ela, é da sua conta), já que '_providenciar'_ não é de uso muito corrente por cá, pelo menos, não nas acepções em que eu julgo que os brasileiros o usam


Isso mesmo, no caso de _certificar-se_ existe um implícito ciclo de ação, verificação e correção por parte do sujeito, sobre ele mesmo. No caso de _certificar_, não: o sujeito só age sobre o objeto e acabou-se.


----------



## J. Bailica

Em benefício do esclarecimento de Marnelly, e sem prejuízo de que possa continuar a discussão - se permitem vestir-me de juíz de trazer por casa  - sugiro, ou pergunto, se não se pode dizer:

- que, havendo dúvidas quanto a 'receba', é pacífico que 'recebe' está certo;

- e que, além de outras sugestões já dadas, se pode substituir 'assegura' por 'garante', de modo a poder, também sem dúvidas, optar por 'recebe'.   

(Digam agora ou calem-se para sempre.)


----------



## Carfer

J. Bailica said:


> Em benefício do esclarecimento de Marnelly, e sem prejuízo de que possa continuar a discussão - se permitem vestir-me de juíz de trazer por casa  - sugiro, ou pergunto, se não se pode dizer:
> 
> - que, havendo dúvidas quanto a 'receba', é pacífico que 'recebe' está certo;
> 
> - e que, além de outras sugestões já dadas, se pode substituir 'assegura' por 'garante', de modo a poder, também sem dúvidas, optar por 'recebe'.
> 
> (Digam agora ou calem-se para sempre.)


 
Por mim, sim.


----------



## uchi.m

J. Bailica said:


> Em benefício do esclarecimento de Marnelly, e sem prejuízo de que possa continuar a discussão - se permitem vestir-me de juíz de trazer por casa  - sugiro, ou pergunto, se não se pode dizer:
> 
> - que, havendo dúvidas quanto a 'receba', é pacífico que 'recebe' está certo;
> 
> - e que, além de outras sugestões já dadas, se pode substituir 'assegura' por 'garante', de modo a poder, também sem dúvidas, optar por 'recebe'.
> 
> (Digam agora ou calem-se para sempre.)


----------



## Marnelly

Obrigada a todos.  Achei uma discussão muito interessante e sobretudo proveitosa.  As maravilhas da língua portuguese hein?


----------



## Marnelly

Obrigada a todos!  Achei uma discussão muito interessante e sobre tudo proveitosa.  As maravilhas da língua portuguesa, hein?


----------

